# ICS Camera Libraries



## ccsoccer03 (Dec 2, 2011)

Has anyone went into much detail about what is lacking in the gingerbread libraries that wont work in our ics build? Also, what is involved to build such a library? Is it proprietary? Can one be built and it work? Who would do it? I know I would be willing to donate toward it.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

the development subforum is reserved for releases. moved to DX general.


----------



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm also curious about this. I'm guessing that on CM7 it used the motoblur libraries or something?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't know the full details, but as far as I can see, due to the new OS of 4.0 compared to 2.3, the drivers would have to be written from scratch. I think they were waiting for some sort of example (they, as in CM9 or Team Defy) of how things are coded when ICS is released on Motorola devices. I'm not entirely sure though, since I don't keep a full eye on either of them at the moment.


----------



## zach.discgolf (Oct 3, 2011)

I also figured that the drivers we need could be extracted from the bionic, razr, or even more likely the xoom when they get some 4.0 love.

Sent from my DX with ice cream magic!


----------



## Imacellist (Dec 17, 2011)

They can't extract the drivers unless the hardware for which the driver is written for is exactly the same. Those devices do not have the same camera as far as I am aware.


----------



## zach.discgolf (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm sure that any changes made to the drivers could be sorted out by comparing them to the new drivers, or at least point us in the right direction, but there is no telling when those devices are getting 4.0 though, I heard 2012 lol

Sent from my DX with ice cream magic!


----------



## ccsoccer03 (Dec 2, 2011)

No. All the new Moto devices have 1080p camera's that I'm aware of, which leads me to believe its another camera altogether. Does the defy have the same camera? I have no clue as I don't even know what carrier the defy even was( at&t maybe?) I know we get a lot of our progress due to the fact it has an unlocked bootloader and has much of the same hardware as ours.


----------



## zach.discgolf (Oct 3, 2011)

Didn't know the defy had an unlocked bootloader..

But even so that they have 1080 we could still fill in the cracks of code that we would need to get our cameras rolling. The xoom shoots 720 with a 5mp. We could use the video code in our driver, seems that the xoom might be our best bet?

Sent from my DX with ice cream magic!


----------



## ccsoccer03 (Dec 2, 2011)

maybe it didn't have an unlocked bootloader. ( might have imagined that for real) but I'm with zach in that I would figure it would atleast be similar except 8mp instead of 5.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

The only Moto devices with unlocked bootloaders are the Atrix and the OG Droid, FYI.

I would say the best bet for us to get the ICS libraries from another phone is the X2, it has the same exact camera. Haven't heard if that is getting ICS though or not.


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

Not happening with the X2, its locked to hell and we don't even have CM on it yet. We only just now got a proper 2nd init. The atrix init doesnt want to play nice for us. Neither does the photon's


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Actually, when you think about it.. Motorola should put ICS on the X2 officially because it was released in late June or July, forgot when. And if they're true to their words about updating the phones for 18 months like they're suppose to (and part of them is owned by Google), the X2 should receive an official build. Of course, companies do like to back out on their promises, history has proven this over and over again..


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

TwinShadow said:


> Actually, when you think about it.. Motorola should put ICS on the X2 officially because it was released in late June or July, forgot when. And if they're true to their words about updating the phones for 18 months like they're suppose to (and part of them is owned by Google), the X2 should receive an official build. Of course, companies do like to back out on their promises, history has proven this over and over again..


Right. Also, the X2 seems to be a bit of a red-headed stepchild in the Moto family, so to speak. I know a couple people who needed to get replacements for their X via warranty, and they changed them to an entirely different phone (not an X, as they are EOL and Verizon is out of them, but they refused to change to the X2 as well) I'm not sure if that means the X2 is hitting EOL or not, however I hope not for those people that bought them.

Ace, I didn't mean the X2 to get a working port of ICS from the Dev community (though I'm sure that'd be slick for the X2 users if that was to occur), more along the lines of Moto releasing an official ICS port that we might be able to draw some coding out of. I'm well aware of those limitations







But it might point us in the right direction a bit as well if that was to occur. If thats what you meant, well then I apologize.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> Right. Also, the X2 seems to be a bit of a red-headed stepchild in the Moto family, so to speak. I know a couple people who needed to get replacements for their X via warranty, and they changed them to an entirely different phone (not an X, as they are EOL and Verizon is out of them, but they refused to change to the X2 as well) I'm not sure if that means the X2 is hitting EOL or not, however I hope not for those people that bought them.
> 
> Ace, I didn't mean the X2 to get a working port of ICS from the Dev community (though I'm sure that'd be slick for the X2 users if that was to occur), more along the lines of Moto releasing an official ICS port that we might be able to draw some coding out of. I'm well aware of those limitations
> 
> ...


It would be strange if the X2 was at EOL. Reason being that its not barely even half a year old, so it wouldn't make any sense. But then again, when do companies make any sense in the first place? The X2 might be a viable option to try and learn some of the coding to use for the X itself, but there doesn't appear to be any word from Motorola regarding ICS on the X2.. Only the Xoom, Bionic, and the RAZR have any official word so far.


----------

